# Employment after Physics BSc?



## Smythe (16 Sep 2011)

Do you anyone who has graduated with a Physics BSc (or higher)?

If so, what line of employment did they go into?


----------



## Clseeper (17 Sep 2011)

I'm a few years graduated now and the range is pretty large. Of the people I personally know:
- Hardware research positions with Intel & Hp.
- Teaching 
- Finance: fund traders, stock brokers & analysts
- Program management (Google, SAP)
- Academic Research in some pretty good groups & colleges: CRANN in TCD, Cambridge Uni.
- Accountants

It's a very broad course which will get your foot in the door in a lot of places. The fact that there is a decent amount of programming and electronics alongside the standard theoretical physics and fundamentals really keeps your options open. It's easy enough to specialise with a short post doc masters if you're interested in a particular area. Was quite surprised myself the amount of my graduating class that continued on to do Phd's and Msc's. 

Overall it's worked out really well for me and I'd make the same choice again. Feel free to PM me if you'd like more detailed info.


----------



## Smythe (17 Sep 2011)

Thank you!

I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## bullworth (17 Sep 2011)

I know somebody who has a degree in science who did a masters in journalism and has a successful career as a journalist but its difficult to get experience in Ireland so my friend initially went to the UK after the Masters.


----------



## onq (17 Sep 2011)

Hugely surprised to see so few of them go on to be physicists!


----------



## shesells (18 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> Hugely surprised to see so few of them go on to be physicists!



Don't be. Despite the hype over not having enough science grads, 90% of science grads I know (and I include myself in that) do not work in science. I for one couldn't afford to survive on the wages most science jobs pay. A science based degree teaches many transferable skills...attention to detail, ability to work solo and in a team, contingency planning, expecting the unexpected etc.


----------



## onq (18 Sep 2011)

Well now I'm equally surprised to hear that people might be disinclined to study to obtain these "much needed skills" because of low wages.

Do you mind me asking what kind of remuneration you might expect and after how many years study?

Just to form a ball-park regarding the realities/expectations that might be out there.


----------



## Curious81 (18 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I am a physics grad few years out also but can echo what Clseeper said. Most of my class have moved into finance or related field given the high link between physics and maths. I know a few other who word in engineering style jobs in industry. There are very few jobs as a physicist - other than academic research and medical physics, and these posts are very hard to get. However it is a very strong degree and, from my experience, physics graduates are highly employable and pretty well paid.

Some possibly useful info here [broken link removed] Check out the IOPI website also [broken link removed]
Alot of people do peruse higher degrees in physics and I think this is really due to the inquisitive nature of the subject.


----------



## Smythe (18 Sep 2011)

Thank you _Curious81_ for those links.  Very helpful.


----------



## Clseeper (19 Sep 2011)

Onq,
As Curious81 stated there are very few pure physics jobs apart from doing a Phd and then becoming a post doc researcher in a university. Some of the big name companies do some interesting fundamental hardware research in Ireland. Intel & Hp as already mentioned and I’d consider them to be physics jobs. 
Salary ranges like everything can be very broad. From personal info graduate starting salaries, if you’re lucky enough to get a specialist role (medical physics or stockbroker) it can be in the >€50k, good hardware grads (medical devices, hardware etc) €28k – €33k, finance (fund accountants, accountants etc) €21k - €25k. Obviously these are about 4 years old now so thing may have changed a lot? Also the finance salaries are while training and seem to rise pretty quickly after that. 
There’s a recent report by IOP from May of this year [2011] on salaries which gives a pretty healthy look at the profession. These figures are definitely altered by the respondents how have been working a long time and risen through the ranks (14% >€100,000 etc) worth a look but as with most sectors surveys, to be taken with a pinch of salt. 

Title: "Physics in Ireland: brightest minds go further" - May 2011
Sorry you'll have to google it as I can't post links as yet, lack of posts 

And they have stating graduate salaries also.


----------



## shesells (19 Sep 2011)

I ditched science 11 years ago...was working in the UK, my salary was £13,500 stg. Looking at jobs at home at the time, equivalent jobs were paying £10-12k (punts)


----------



## Curious81 (19 Sep 2011)

shesells said:


> I ditched science 11 years ago...



What type of science degree did you study?


Another good physics graduate employer over the years is Met Eireann - although again the posts are hard to get.


----------



## onq (19 Sep 2011)

Hi Csleeper,

Here is the  to "Physics in Ireland: brightest minds go further" - May 2011

Thanks to you and others for the replies - very interesting.


----------



## csirl (20 Sep 2011)

shesells said:


> Don't be. Despite the hype over not having enough science grads, 90% of science grads I know (and I include myself in that) do not work in science. I for one couldn't afford to survive on the wages most science jobs pay. A science based degree teaches many transferable skills...attention to detail, ability to work solo and in a team, contingency planning, expecting the unexpected etc.


 
+1. 

I was a research scientist in a former life. In general terms, careers in science involve several years of additional study and/or low paid research post graduation. Those who can survive like this until they are well into their 30s can look forward to well paid employment. However most graduates will not last that long - I suppose its not unlike Law/studying for the Bar in that respect. 

However, for the reasons outlined by shesells and other reasons e.g. the ability to think clearly/logically, solve problems, analyse, plan etc. - a science degree is a huge asset. Having these skills means that science graduates generally end up in well paid professional employment, though usually in another field. 

Of my graduating class, very few ended up working in science. Aside from the handful of 1.1 graduates who went onto successful academic careers (usually in US or Oxbridge colleges), it is noticeable that those who went into other fields seem to be more successful that those who stayed in science. 

Government is always going on about needing more science graduates, but the reality is that most of the multinational manufacturing jobs in Ireland do not require a science degree and are essentially manufacturing jobs rather than science jobs. Outside of the universities, there is very little real science done in Ireland.


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2011)

Is all the commentary about building a "knowledge based economy" pure waffle then?

Are we really talking about a hi-tech fabricating economy for medical machines to be sold in the US and elsewhere?


----------



## csirl (21 Sep 2011)

P.S. I've 3 friends/relatives with pure physics. Working in the following fields:

1. Senior manager in I.T. company in the US (emigrated immediately after graduation).
2. Senior civil servant.
3. Technician in pharmaceutical company in the UK (did the low paid/study thing for a few years, then did a pharmaceutical technicians course in late 20s.).


----------



## PMU (21 Sep 2011)

Smythe said:


> Do you anyone who has graduated with a Physics BSc (or higher)? If so, what line of employment did they go into?


Politics: http://www.eamonocuiv.ie/


----------

